# Inspiration



## Track Mad (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just got to let you all know that I've spent the last few days going through this disscussion site and it has really inspired me to get into my layout. A few years ago whilst working in Saudi Arabia I bought a heap of AFX sets and when I left (2 years ago) I finally got started on the layout. It's an L-shape the longer side 8m x 1.2m the other another 2.5m x 2.5m approx. When it was up and running it had 4 lanes and each lane was 16m long. We had it going for about 2 months trying to get it right. I then took it apart with the intention of making it permanent. That was 12 months agao. I'm currently in Afghanistan working and since checking this site I'm looking forward to getting home and getting into action. When I do get back I'll put on the pic's I have and then I'll start showing the full construction including scenery.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sounds totally cool :thumbsup:

And welcome to Hobby Talk :woohoo:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

get back here quick safe .get set up and race your but off !! there are so many people here that would inspire you to really get the sickness. i know i got the sick.but have never had soo much fun bein sick.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Welcome aboard*

We'll be here when ya get home. 

Thank you for your service.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

We'll leave the light on for ya !


----------

